# Wie sind die Fänge im Moment in Heiligenhafen??



## allrounder (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

das der Thread "was wird auf den...." nichts hergibt, frage ich mal hier. Ich wollte morgen richtung Heiligenhafen aufbrechen. was wird im moment so von den kuttern gefangen ?  geht immernoch so wenig ? oder hat es sich ein wenig gebessert? 

wäre nicht schlechtm wenn mir einer was schreiben würde. dann würdeich mir evtl die 600km einfach spaen, wenn die fänge schlecht sind

danke 

michael


----------



## marv3108 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie sind die Fänge im Moment in Heiligenhafen??*

war vor 2 wochen auf fehmarn und es war grauenhaft. in moment ist es wohl noch immer so (habe ich von mehreren seiten gehört/bekannte). 2-3 stück. viele garnichts. ich wollte dieses jahr auch noch 2 mal los. aber das spar ich ich mir. hab auch 350 km anreise. bei den brandungsanglern läuft es ganz gut.


----------



## TomHQ (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie sind die Fänge im Moment in Heiligenhafen??*



allrounder schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> das der Thread "was wird auf den...." nichts hergibt, frage ich mal hier. Ich wollte morgen richtung Heiligenhafen aufbrechen. was wird im moment so von den kuttern gefangen ? geht immernoch so wenig ? oder hat es sich ein wenig gebessert?
> 
> ...


???

Wieso gibt der Thread nichts her?
Ich habe doch gestern gerade von den Fängen geschrieben.
Ich denke, auf den anderen Kuttern sieht es ähnlich aus.
Und wer von den aktuellen Fängen berichten möchte tut es dort und nicht noch mal in irgendeinem Extrathread wie diesem hier.

Und jetzt noch meine Meinung: auch wenn die Fänge im Moment eher durchwachsen sind, lohnt in meinen Augen jede Kuttertour.
Man sollte den Fahrpreis nicht in kg Filet aufrechnen, sondern sich über jeden Ausflug bei frischer Seeluft auf dem Meer freuen und den Tag genießen.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Norge Fan (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie sind die Fänge im Moment in Heiligenhafen??*

@ allrounder            

Kann Dir leider nicht so viel Hoffnung auf gute Fänge machen#d.Mein Schwiegervater war mit einem Bekannten letzten So. und Mo. in Heiligenhafen zum Kutterangeln.Die beiden hatten in den 2 Tagen 2 Dorsche!!!!!!!!!!! Die anderen Angler vor Ort berichteten von den Vortagen ähnliches.Die Dorsche sollen laut Aussage eines Einheimischen sehr flach stehen.Gruß#hRené


----------



## marv3108 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie sind die Fänge im Moment in Heiligenhafen??*

wohnst du an der küste??? für unsereins ist das ja nicht nur der fahrpreis, sondern auch spritkosten. 150,00 € sind da mal schnell weg. ich denke jeder der weiter weg kommt, möchte auch dementsprecht dann fangen?!?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie sind die Fänge im Moment in Heiligenhafen??*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> @ allrounder
> 
> Kann Dir leider nicht so viel Hoffnung auf gute Fänge machen#d.Mein Schwiegervater war mit einem Bekannten letzten So. und Mo. in Heiligenhafen zum Kutterangeln.Die beiden hatten in den 2 Tagen 2 Dorsche!!!!!!!!!!! Die anderen Angler vor Ort berichteten von den Vortagen ähnliches.Die Dorsche sollen laut Aussage eines Einheimischen sehr flach stehen.Gruß#hRené


stimmt war in wismar auf dem kutter. die kleinboote um6-8mhaben gut gefangen wir nicht so berauschend.cu


----------



## djoerni (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie sind die Fänge im Moment in Heiligenhafen??*

die dorsche stehen im moment sehr flach! zwischen 5 und 7  in der meter. waren sonntag auf der kieler förde unterwegs mit nem kleinen boot. die fische haben fast ausschließlich im flachen gefangen.


----------



## Flo66 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie sind die Fänge im Moment in Heiligenhafen??*

Ich hab Grund ur freude, der Termin zur ersten Pilkfahrt ist noch nichteinmal da schon wurde ich zu noch einer eingeladen, also werde mitgenommen, vor der "ersten".

Unzwar soll es nach Heiligenhafen gehen, Kutter weiß ich nich, aber nu wollt ich mal fragen ob die Fänge immer noch so schlecht sind, ja ich weiß der Thread ist ja noch nich lange her, aber kann sich so etwas nich relativ schnell ändern durch z.B. Wettereinflüsse oder andere?

Und welche Pilker gehen ganz gut?
Und noch eine allgemeine Frage, immer wieder wurde mir geraten das ich Japanrote Twister als beifänger nehmen soll.Nu hab ich mir selber Vorfächer geknüpft nur twister hab ich bloß 2Schwänzige ind gelb-Glitter und Schwarz und dunkelrot-glitter usw.gehen die auch?Und ich habe noch so eine art Krake geht die auch?
Hab davon keine Ahnung, freue mich bloß auf die Fahrten!


----------



## Flo66 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie sind die Fänge im Moment in Heiligenhafen??*

Ich war jetzt da und ja^^

ein Wurf
ein Dorsch(beim ersten Wurf freu)
ein Seekranker

Mensch war mir übel ich hab die Fische gut angefüttert^^


----------



## BennyO (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie sind die Fänge im Moment in Heiligenhafen??*

Hört sich ja dann nicht nach einer tolllen Tour an.
Hoffe aber, das du trotzdem spaß hattest.


----------



## Flo66 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie sind die Fänge im Moment in Heiligenhafen??*

War trotzdem Lustig, der Kapitän und sein Hilfsmann haben sich prächtig Amuesiert^^.

Sonntag gehts nochmal mit dem verein los, mit Tabletten^^.


----------

